
Story of Diaspora community manager - zlatan_todoric
https://medium.com/anti-fiction/planting-a-seed-what-working-at-diaspora-was-like-cde26fa29364#.gyo9c9aoy
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691269)

